# Ganache question for the chocolate experts!!!



## jenl13 (Aug 12, 2002)

I have been experimenting with various ganache recipes for filled chocolates, and want to be able to make small batches of many of the varieties I've come up with on a regular basis. 

The chocolates themselves only have a 1-2 week shelf life since I'm not using any preservatives (except for small quantities of invert sugar). I'd love to find a way to make the ganache fillings ahead of time and store them, so when I only want a few of each flavor, I'll have all varieties on hand, and can just use what I need. 

So, I guess my question is, how long will ganache keep refrigerated? Also, is it possible to freeze ganache without harming the texture or quality? If so, for how long? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Refrigerated, it can last up to a month, depending on the expiration date on the cream you use. Ganache freezes very well, up to 2 months, I'd estimate.


----------



## jenl13 (Aug 12, 2002)

That's exactly what I was hoping to hear! Fantastic!!!

I can't believe how much easier this will make things for me. I have no professional culinary training, I just love, love, love baking and chocolate making, and I'm thinking of trying to start my own chocolate biz. I'm still totally in the experimental stage, trying to come up with interesting flavor combinations, and I wanted to be able to make several and then do a series of tastings to get feedback. It's such a relief to know I can have a fresh selection on hand at short notice.

This forum is an amazing resource! I'm so glad I found it!!!

jen


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I just happened to see a demo last night given by Norman Love on truffles. It was an outstanding experience. 

He just started a chocolate company (seems to be what all the top pros are doing). His truffles were truely the best I have ever tasted!

He's mentions his shelf life is 3 weeks with no preservitives. BUT he freezes truffles and swears you can't see or taste a difference between those and fresh when frozen correctly. He said you MUST follow this technique for success.

They have to be sealed in a air tight container, then wrapped tightly in plastic. The truffles can't touch each other or that marks their surface where they touch (obviously). He said you take them from the freeze to your refid. for 24 hours they must defrost as is. Then set them out for 24 hours again before unwrapping and serving. He promises that the shine and taste remain perfect (also works for cocoa dusted truffle).
HTH


----------

